# Honda SS720AA issues



## ds650 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hello.
I purchased this snowblower two years ago shortly first release. The first winter we had a fair amount of snow and then lower performed great with the exception of the auger which I thought was not up to Honda standards. People complain about the hard to turn chute, but my issue was the sloppiness of the stops. If you aim it forward for example the chute as A LOT of side to side play. Otherwise I was happy.

Last year: Only one snow all year and it was really heavy wet type snow. The Honda was really lousy in it. It wouldn't pick it up and throw it, instead just pushing it. Even more odd was it would no longer pull itself along like it did the first winter. Now I had to actually push the snowblower. Super unhandy of course. But it was the only snow of the season so I wondered maybe I bought the wrong blower in terms of the range of snow types it can handle. 

Today:First snow of the season. The chute seems even more loose than before. In fact I noticed the rubber grommet it sits in isn't even in place around the plastic. Also, I had to push it again, it will not propel itself like it did on purchase. It also wouldn't clean down to the pavement well like before. Also it had trouble picking up the snow. It would instead just push it in front of itself. Extremely frustrating for such an expensive blower with hardly any hours on it and one thats well taken care of.

Can anyone advise? 
Thanks,


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum ds650. I'm not familiar with your Honda, but a single stage machine will perform as you stated if the paddles are worn or the belt is slipping. Since your machine is near new, I would look closely at the belt being your problem. Can't help with the chute problem, sorry.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I recall hearing some issues with the newer design Honda 'quick chute' last year and the year before, I'd ask the dealer if there are any updates to the parts used, to make it work better. Knowing Honda I bet there has been. 
As far as not throwing snow, on an SS machine, the things that can affect that are the paddles (which should not be worn they are good for at least 5 seasons depending on how much you use it) and the belt adjustment. If the drive belt is not adjusted properly, it can slip and not deliver all the engine's power to the auger. The SS design depends on very fast auger speed to throw the snow out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

ds650 said:


> Today:First snow of the season. The chute seems even more loose than before. In fact I noticed the rubber grommet it sits in isn't even in place around the plastic. Also, I had to push it again, it will not propel itself like it did on purchase. It also wouldn't clean down to the pavement well like before. Also it had trouble picking up the snow. It would instead just push it in front of itself. Extremely frustrating for such an expensive blower with hardly any hours on it and one thats well taken care of.
> 
> Can anyone advise?
> Thanks,


The HS720 has a 2-year warranty, so it would be ideal to have a dealer inspect and evaluate the machine to determine the true cause of any performance issues. Factory defects are covered under the warranty, but not wear items like belts and paddles, FYI.


----------

